

Show HN: my side project, MileageBrain.com - bengl3rt
http://www.mileagebrain.com/

======
lifestyleigni
I input airports "Ohare", "O'hare", and "Midway" none of which worked. It
returned "Sorry, I've never heard of ohare. Try another airport". It only
works if you know the short abbreviation in this case "ORD". Cool concept
though.

